# Confused about Visas



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's the situation... My fiancé and I (we will be husband and wife by the time we arrive in Thailand) are coming to Thailand at the end of August. My fiancé (Sam) will be taking a TEFL course in Chiang Mai upon our arrival. After the course is done, we plan on relocating to Krabi for the remainder of our stay where Sam will teach English. We plan on staying in Thailand for one year and will be entering the country with 60 day tourist visas. Sam will, of course, obtain a work permit once she starts teaching. I, on the other, am not so sure that I'll be able to secure work while we're there (I do plan on trying, however). If I cannot find work (and therefore cannot get a work permit), what is going to be the best way for me to stay in Thailand for 1 year without having to do visa runs every few weeks, or is that my only option??? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

why not apply for a TFL or other course yourself and get an 'education visa'? Many people do this and attend lessons hardly ever.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Cooked, what you suggest is illegal.
If you apply for an ED-visa, you are supposed to enroll for a 180 hour course (at least) and attend 90% of the classes. Officially, the school must keep record of your attendance and submit the records on a regular bases in order to apply for the 90 or 360 days extensions.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

yes, right, this is Thailand, isn't it? Many people do this


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Haha yes Cooked, I think that there are more illegal ED-students than that there are legal ED-students, but it is still illegal. 
The fact that everybody jumps red-lights doesn't make it legal, only more accepted


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

wemet said:


> Here's the situation... My fiancé and I (we will be husband and wife by the time we arrive in Thailand) are coming to Thailand at the end of August. My fiancé (Sam) will be taking a TEFL course in Chiang Mai upon our arrival. After the course is done, we plan on relocating to Krabi for the remainder of our stay where Sam will teach English. We plan on staying in Thailand for one year and will be entering the country with 60 day tourist visas. Sam will, of course, obtain a work permit once she starts teaching. I, on the other, am not so sure that I'll be able to secure work while we're there (I do plan on trying, however). If I cannot find work (and therefore cannot get a work permit), what is going to be the best way for me to stay in Thailand for 1 year without having to do visa runs every few weeks, or is that my only option??? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


You could try the double entry 60 day tourist visa. The first 60 day visa can be extended by one month in Thailand to give you three months , then you exit to a neighbouring country for a day or two of sightseeing and return for the second 60 day entry which can again be extended by one month. This way you'd get a total 6months with only only one local trip out of Thailand being required.

After that you could repeat the whole process but I'm not sure how far you'd have to go for the 60 day double entry visa - not sure if Thai embassies in adjacent countries give these.

Otherwise it's regular visa runs which give you 30 days via the airport but only 15 days by land borders.

I've been on a renewable one year non-immigrant visa (being over 50) for the past few years and it's been a while since using these 60 day tourist visas , but worth checking out the double entry version at the Thai embassy you're using.


----------



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

wemet said:


> Here's the situation... My fiancé and I (we will be husband and wife by the time we arrive in Thailand) are coming to Thailand at the end of August. My fiancé (Sam) will be taking a TEFL course in Chiang Mai upon our arrival. After the course is done, we plan on relocating to Krabi for the remainder of our stay where Sam will teach English. We plan on staying in Thailand for one year and will be entering the country with 60 day tourist visas. Sam will, of course, obtain a work permit once she starts teaching. I, on the other, am not so sure that I'll be able to secure work while we're there (I do plan on trying, however). If I cannot find work (and therefore cannot get a work permit), what is going to be the best way for me to stay in Thailand for 1 year without having to do visa runs every few weeks, or is that my only option??? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


There is only one type of visa that relates to your circumstances, and that is an 'O' visa. The tourist visa is only valid for 30 days so you must apply for an 'O' visa which is valid for 12 months requiring departure every 90 days. Before it the 90 days period expires you have to leave the country (the infamous visa run) to obtain an extension of a further 90 days. There is an 'O' B visa which is the same but is for business purposes and there is an 'O' A visa for people over 55 retiring with funds available. I suggest you apply for an 'O' visa before coming to Thailand as it would be far easier and is multi entry valid for 12 months. Hope this helps. Grapehair


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Embassy*



wemet said:


> Here's the situation... My fiancé and I (we will be husband and wife by the time we arrive in Thailand) are coming to Thailand at the end of August. My fiancé (Sam) will be taking a TEFL course in Chiang Mai upon our arrival. After the course is done, we plan on relocating to Krabi for the remainder of our stay where Sam will teach English. We plan on staying in Thailand for one year and will be entering the country with 60 day tourist visas. Sam will, of course, obtain a work permit once she starts teaching. I, on the other, am not so sure that I'll be able to secure work while we're there (I do plan on trying, however). If I cannot find work (and therefore cannot get a work permit), what is going to be the best way for me to stay in Thailand for 1 year without having to do visa runs every few weeks, or is that my only option??? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


wemet:

I would suggest that you speak directly to your local Thai Embassy, explain your situation and let them advise you on the proper, legal options you have available. Much safer route. 

Thailand Embassy. 180 Island Park Drive, Ottawa, Ontario.
Telephone Number (613) 722-4444.

Good luck.


----------

